# Extremetech gives their take on the 622



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Extremetech.com posted a "review" of the 622 on their site. Most we already know but still an interesting read:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1956215,00.asp


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

The link changed to http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1956226,00.asp


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

C-Net also has a review.

http://reviews.cnet.com/Dish_Network_ViP622/4505-6474_7-31778299-2.html?tag=nav


----------

